# Norah Jones Tab - "Don't Know Why"



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am trying to figure out the tab for Norah Jones Don't know why. I am interested in how her guitarist plays it with the capo on the 6th fret. He starts out playing a figure like this o13o13oo (picking the 5th string - 13th fret) then the 1st string open (capo'ed at the 6th) then 3rd string (13th fret). Then I am not sure where he goes. It sounds like there is a B flat maj (x68786) and C7 (barred at the 8th) in there somewhere, and maybe a D7 barred at the 10th. I was watching the Live at the House of Blues DVD from 2001.


----------



## nrkiecks (May 12, 2012)

Hey, me too. Great song. All I could find were simplified versions [e.g. Norah Jones - Don't Know Why - Chords, Tabs, Strumming Patterns, and Lyrics for Guitar ] so far.


----------

